# over range microwave smaller than space



## Joellen (Feb 23, 2011)

How to install 30in microwave in 36in space over cooktop?


----------



## CharlieO (Feb 8, 2011)

Kind of odd to have a 36" space, But not a tough issue, the best way is to center the Micro in the space, it install by the back plate and the top so support is not an issue. Then get material that matches you cabinets and install 3" pieces on each side, scewing them in fron the inside of the cabinets next to the micro.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

You can buy the filler strip for your model from manf...you can also buy a 36" m/o..it's still just a regular size but panel[on left]comes already attached-looks nicer..


----------

